# Reiter von Rohan!



## cbuffed76 (20. April 2009)

hi und guten morgen allerseits!

hoffe ich poste hier nun nix doppelt, aber die GameStar hat am Freitag schon angekündigt, dass:

http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/rollenspiel...nge_online.html


und Tatsache, geht man auf:
www.ridersofrohan.com

kommt man auf die LotRo Startseite!

ist das nun nur namensrechtlicher Schutz oder ein konkreter Hinweis?


Wir dürfen gespannt sein!

Ich bin mit Moria (und auch den "alten" Gebieten) noch mehr als genug versorgt mit Aufgaben, Handwerk, etc.!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farodien (20. April 2009)

Bestimmt steht das irgendwo schonmal, die Seite wurde bereits am 18.04.2006 registriert einfach mal um sie warm zu halten denke ich mal und ein weiteres Addon wurde ja schon unter Schmunzeln indirekt bestätigt.


----------



## Sgt. Keel (20. April 2009)

Nicht nur "schmunzelnd indirekt", dass neben den kostenlosen Buch-Updates alle paar Monate auch (ab dem ersten Addon dann) jährliche Bezahl-Addons geplant sind, wurde von Anfang an von Turbine angekündigt, das haben sie in mehreren Interviews gesagt. Ob sie das halten können in der angespannten Wirtschaftslage und mit der durch die lange Verzögerung von Buch 7 verlorenen Zeit, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Gocu (20. April 2009)

Wie Farodien sagt, die Seite gibt es schon länger und Turbine meinte dazu, das sie sich gerne viele Möglichkeiten freihalten und es im Vorraus planen. Das heißt nicht das bald das nächste AddOn oder sowas rauskommt


----------



## tekbear (20. April 2009)

turbine haben schon mehr oder weniger gesagt daß es in rohan weitergeht - da man aber noch nichts weiter gehört hat würde ich vor anfang nächsten jahres nicht damit rechnen.


----------



## simion (20. April 2009)

Rohan ist NICHT die nächste Erweiterung! Die nächste Erweiterung ist Düsterwald! In einer Interwiev sagte ein Entwickler: 
_buffed.de: Der Plan für die nächsten Erweiterungen steht laut Eurer Aussage bereits. Werden Spieler auch Ereignisse abseits der Filme und Bücher erleben können?

Aaron Campbell: Ich kann guten Gewissens sagen, dass wir vom direkten Weg der Gemeinschaft des Rings abweichen werden. Wir genießen es, unbetretene Pfade zu beschreiten. Wir wollen Euch eben als Held zum Teil von Mittelerde werden lassen. Ihr unterstützt und verteidigt dabei die Ringgemeinschaft, und folgt ihnen auf Umwegen. In Buch 7 gibt es übrigens einige Hinweise darauf, wohin Euch der Weg als nächstes führt._
Quelle: http://hdro.buffed.de/page/4571/die-filmli...eiterungsplaene
Und in Buch 7 Kapitel 8 sagte Mazog, dass Bori in Dol Guldur festgehalten wird. Das liegt im Düsterwald.


----------



## Sgt. Keel (20. April 2009)

simion schrieb:


> Rohan ist NICHT die nächste Erweiterung! Die nächste Erweiterung ist Düsterwald! In einer Interwiev sagte ein Entwickler:
> _buffed.de: Der Plan für die nächsten Erweiterungen steht laut Eurer Aussage bereits. Werden Spieler auch Ereignisse abseits der Filme und Bücher erleben können?_


Vorsicht, das ist so nicht unbedingt richtig. Sowohl im deutschen Sprachgebrauch von Codemasters, als auch bei Turbine selbst, wird ja nicht immer sauber unterschieden zwischen den Begriffen Addon, Patch, Buch, Erweiterung, Inhaltserweiterung, etc. Das geht gerne mal munter durcheinander und ist dazu noch vom Übersetzer des Interviews abhängig.
Es geht da nicht daraus hervor, ob mit "Erweiterung" das Bezahl-Addon oder die nächste kostenlose Inhaltserweiterung gemeint ist. Denn es wäre durchaus auch denkbar (möglicherweise sogar die wahrscheinlichste Variante), dass mit Buch 8 oder 9 der südliche Teil des Düsterwalds eingeführt wird und mit dem nächsten Bezahl-Addon trotzdem in Richtung Rohan gegangen wird.


----------



## Gocu (20. April 2009)

simion schrieb:


> Rohan ist NICHT die nächste Erweiterung! Die nächste Erweiterung ist Düsterwald! In einer Interwiev sagte ein Entwickler:
> 
> ...
> 
> Und in Buch 7 Kapitel 8 sagte Mazog, dass Bori in Dol Guldur festgehalten wird. Das liegt im Düsterwald.



Das denke ich auch, bis jetzt wurden Helegrod und der Wächter auch in Buch Instanzen gezeigt und wie gesagt führt Buch 8 ja wohl nach Dol Guldur. Ich denke mal dann kommt der komplette Düsterwald + eine Raid Instanz und zwar Dol Guldur.

P.S. Der Düsterwald wird wohl wieder ein kostenloser Content Patch. Rohan dagegen wird wohl das nächste AddOn werden (Sieht zumindest so aus, muss aber nicht sein). Also wird Rohan wohl doch die nächste richtige Erweiterung (Falls sie Rohan planen, aber Düsterwald wird es sicher nicht).


----------



## simion (20. April 2009)

Laut dieser Seite: http://www.visionsofthering.com/expac_timeline.shtml
Wird Düsterwald auch die Nächste Erweiterung, und Rohan die Übernächste.


----------



## Gocu (20. April 2009)

simion schrieb:


> Laut dieser Seite: http://www.visionsofthering.com/expac_timeline.shtml
> Wird Düsterwald auch die Nächste Erweiterung, und Rohan die Übernächste.



Wie Sgt. Keel sagte, kommt drauf an was man für eine Art Erweiterung meint

Außerdem ist die Seite nicht sehr genau, da steht mit dem AddOn kam eine Moria PvMP Zone und dann soll noch Mordor als Monster Start gebiet kommen, was man ja garnicht wissen kann


----------



## simion (20. April 2009)

Da steht:
Book 8: Dol Guldor (eigentlich Book7, aber wir sind ja schon bei 7)
Book 9: Grey Havens (Graue Anfuhrten)
Book 10: Emyn Muil
Und dann Vol. 3: Mirkwood (Düsterwald)


----------



## Gocu (20. April 2009)

simion schrieb:


> Da steht:
> Book 8: Dol Guldor (eigentlich Book7, aber wir sind ja schon bei 7)
> Book 9: Grey Havens (Graue Anfuhrten)
> Book 10: Emyn Muil
> Und dann Vol. 3: Mirkwood (Düsterwald)



ok hab mich da verguckt, stimmt da steht als AddOn der komplette Düsterwald. Aber trotzdem, ich glaub der Seite nicht da man einfach vieles noch nicht wissen kann, was da steht


----------



## Olfmo (20. April 2009)

Die oben verlinkte Seite ist ja rein spekulativ und erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit.

Dol Guldur und Teile des Düsterwaldes in der nächsten Buch-Erweiterung halte ich für äußerst wahrscheinlich, das wurde ja in Buch 7 praktisch schon angekündigt. Mit Buch 13 war es ja ähnlich, auch da wurde in Buch 12 bereits erwähnt dass einen die Suche nach den beiden Hälften von Narchuil nach Forochel führen würde, was ja dann auch geschehen ist.

Ob Turbine es einhalten kann, jährlich kostenpflichtige Erweiterungen herauszubringen weiß ich nicht.

Als nächstes Addon würde ich auch Rohan vermuten, denn auch wenn man den Gefährten nur auf Umwegen folgt, so folgt man ihnen doch, und bis auf Frodo und Sam ist der Rest der Gemeinschaft erst einmal in Rohan unterwegs, nachdem sie sich am Emyn Muil getrennt haben (bzw. trennen werden).
Für mich persönlich ist das relativ sicher, aber ich habe keinerlei Belege dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich viel mehr beschäftigt, ist die Frage, ob man in irgend einer Weise an der Schlacht um Helms Klamm beziehungsweise Isengart mitwirken kann. Rein storytechnisch müsste das möglich sein, denn bis dahin wird noch eine Menge Zeit vergehen, Aragorn, Legolas und Gimli verfolgen die Orks und begeben sich dann nach Edoras, danach fliehen die Rohirrim nach Helms Klamm. Das nimmt auf jeden Fall einige Zeit in Anspruch, die für uns Helden dann bleiben würde, nach Rohan zu reisen und eventuell als Nebenfiguren oder an Nebenschauplätzen an der Schlacht mitzuwirken.
Aber auch das sind natürlcih nur Spekulationen, ich freue mich bereits jetzt darauf, freue mich aber auch darauf, mich überraschen zu lassen von Turbine, denn auch wenn Buch 7 nicht gerade der Höhepunkt von HdRO ist, schaffen sie es trotzdem weiterhin, mich mti dem Spiel zu fesseln.


----------



## the Dragonfist (20. April 2009)

nehmt mal nicht alles für bare münze was auf irgendwelchen dritt-seiten steht. erst wenn es von turbine offiziell angekündikt wurde wird es auch so kommen.

spekulation: ich denke auch das dol guldur das nächste buch addon wird. ob mit ganzem gebiet oder wie anfangs mit mirobel nur mit instanz wird sich zeigen. oder es kommt alles ganz anders.


----------



## treecat (20. April 2009)

Wenn sie der Buchvorlage folgen, käm als nächste "große" Erweiterung Rohan (oder Fangorn?^^). Dummerweise splittet sich die Geschichte da ja. 

"Nebenkriegsschauplätze" wie Mirkwood etc. werden sie m.M.n. eher mit den altebekannten Content-Patches abdecken. 

Musst ja auch daran denken, was sich besser vermarkten lassen würde: eine Erweiterung, wo dick Rohan inc. Reiter usw. draufsteht (was ja nun auch jeder aus den Filmen kennt) oder "Mirkwood", was nun kaum jemandem ein Begriff sein dürfte, der die Story nicht kennt (Legoland kommt ja daher, wenn ich mich nicht irre?). 

Aber angeblich soll der nächste Content-Patch ja etwas umfangreicher und "besser" sein als Buch 7; war ja mehr ein Buch 6,5. Warten´s mers ab.


----------



## simoni (20. April 2009)

Ich befürchte nur, dass die Schlacht um Helms Klamm ähnlich wie die 3 GF-Instanzen oder z.B. Band 2 B5K5 werden...so eine Massenschlacht hält die Engine nämlich nicht aus.
Meine Theorie ist, dass die Bezahladdons dem Hauptweg der Gefährten folgen, und die kostenlosen dagegen diese "Umwege" machen.
Deswegen wär Rohan als nächstes Addon absolut logisch und Düsterwald wird mit den nächsten Updates ganz oder teilweise freigeschalten. Vielleicht machen sie es wie mit Eregion und Moria, dass man erst noch den Düsterwald fertig macht und dann erst nach Rohan kann.
Die Zeit wird uns belehren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und noch was: Marketingtechnisch lassen sich Titel wie "Die Minen von Moria" oder "Die Reiter von Rohan" bestimmt besser verkaufen als "nur" der Düsterwald. Vor allem für Neulinge.


----------



## Gwanod (20. April 2009)

Da sich Turbine an die Bücher und nicht den Film hält, vermute ich das sie die Einzelnen Bände als Kostenpflichtige Addons nehmen. Von diesen gibt es 6 Stück

Das erste geht von Bilbos Geburtstag bis nach Bruchtal <-- Schatten von Angmar
Beim 2. geht die Story dann weiter bis sich die Gefährten trennen, Also so um die gegend von Emyn Muil.
Das 3. ist dann die Geschichte um Rohan und endet mit dem fall Isengards.
Beim 4. richtet sich die geschichte auf Frodo und Sam, Sie endet mit der Gefangenname von Frodo in Cirith Ungul
Das 5. ist dann wieder über Aragon, Gimli, Legolas und den rest der Gefährten einschließlich der Schlacht um Minas Thirith 
Band 6 erzählt den rest der Geschichte bis zur entgültigen Auflösung der Gefährten an den Grauen Anfuhrten.

Da sich Turbine die Buchrechte gesichert haben, müssen sie sich wohl mehr oder weniger an diese reihenfolge halten. Denke aber sie werden nach und nach den rest von Mittelerde mit einbauen. So wie sie es in den Schatten von Angamar getan haben. Deshalb halte ich es für sehr wahrscheinlich, das sie Minen von Moria noch mindestens um den Düsterwald und den Einsamen Berg erweitern werden. Wenn nicht sogar noch mehr. Nicht umsonst heißt der Reiter im bdt Rhovanion. Das die nächste Raid Ini Dol Guldur sein soll, kann sein. Wahrscheinlicher halte ich es jedoch für eine 6er Ini in Kombination mit dem Epischen Quests. Ähnlich wie Carn Dum.


----------



## -bloodberry- (20. April 2009)

Ach ja, die Gamestar wieder.
Die "Info" ist schon steinalt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir übrigens gut vorstellen, dass Rohan die nächste Bezahl-Erweiterung ist und der Düsterwald per Buch-Update kommt.


----------



## grunzhart (21. April 2009)

Ziemlich sicher scheint aber auch geplant, das Stufenmaximum weiter anzuheben. 
Ich bin aber gespannt, ob hierfür Erweiterungen z.B. in Moria geplant sind.
An der Tür links von Fil Gashan steht ja schonmal vorsorglich was von Mindeststufe 80.


----------



## Vetaro (21. April 2009)

Stufenlimit wird garantiert nicht mit einem der kommenden Bücher erhöht.


----------



## cbuffed76 (21. April 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Gamestar wieder.
> Die "Info" ist schon steinalt.



nicht nur die GS, auch die PCG preist das als NEWS zu einer vermeintlichen neuen Erweiterung zu LotRo an...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


bin mal gespannt, wann die ersten "offiziellen" Infos dazu raus kommen, aber im Moment is ja noch genug zu tun mit LotRo und Moria in der bestehenden Form.

Helms Klamm mit zu verteidigen /befreien wär natürlich schon was, aber auch ich denke, dass Massenschlachten technisch den Rahmen (derzeit) sprengen würden. Insgesamt wäre ein Patch zur generellen Optimierung mal ein wenig überfällig...


----------



## Gocu (21. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Stufenlimit wird garantiert nicht mit einem der kommenden Bücher erhöht.



Ich denke er meint es wird wieder mit dem nächsten AddOn erhöht. Er sagt nichts von Content Patch, nur das es Erweiterungen in Moria geben kann und das kann es auch in einem AddOn geben. Mit dem Content Patch hast du aber Recht, dadurch wird nie das Stufenlimit erhöht.


----------



## Cordesh (21. April 2009)

An solchen "News" merkt man es, wenn Leute was machen wovon sie wenig Ahnung haben.
Die Info das die URL zu Riders of Rohan auf Turbine umleitet veröffentlichte ich schon am 07.01.09 auf meiner Seite, und ich war damit nicht der erste!
Aber ob das nächste Add-On wirklich RoR sein wird ist nicht sicher. Das weiß selbst Turbine noch nicht.


----------



## Melethron (21. April 2009)

Ich denke schon das der Düsterwald ein Bezahl Add on geben wird, aber erst dann wenn der Film "Der Hobbit" im Kino läuft/lief. Dann ist diese Gegend bekannter und auch verkaufsträchtiger.


----------



## grunzhart (21. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Stufenlimit wird garantiert nicht mit einem der kommenden Bücher erhöht.



Reden wir hier jetzt über das zu bezahlende addon "Reiter von Rohan" oder hab ich mich beim Lesen der Überschrift vertan?


----------



## Gocu (21. April 2009)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Reden wir hier jetzt über das zu bezahlende addon "Reiter von Rohan" oder hab ich mich beim Lesen der Überschrift vertan?



Eigentlich wird hier über das nächste bezahl AddOn spekuliert


----------



## Olfmo (21. April 2009)

Cordesh schrieb:


> Aber ob das nächste Add-On wirklich RoR sein wird ist nicht sicher. Das weiß selbst Turbine noch nicht.




Ich denke doch Turbine weiß das schon, nur verraten werden sie es uns sicherlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während ein Teil des Teams am kommenden Buch 8 arbeitet und ein Teil sich mit den bestehenden Problemen befasst, werden die Planungen für das nächste Add-On zumindest schon begonnen haben, sowas braucht ja auch seine Zeit...


----------



## treecat (21. April 2009)

Ich tippe mal, dass, wenn dieses Jahre ein neues "Bezahl-Addon" kommt, dieses traditioneller Weise am Jahresende passieren wird (Weihnachtsgeschäft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ). Da dieses Jahre wohl kein Add-On von Blizz kommen wird ... 

Bis dahin ist es noch etwas hin. Noch Platz für ein paar Content-Patches und etwas Arbeit an der Engine und der Server-Performance.


----------



## Vetaro (21. April 2009)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Ziemlich sicher scheint aber auch geplant, das *Stufenmaximum weiter anzuheben*.
> Ich bin aber gespannt, ob hierfür *Erweiterungen z.B. in Moria geplant sind*.
> An der Tür links von Fil Gashan steht ja schonmal vorsorglich was von Mindeststufe 80.





grunzhart schrieb:


> Reden wir hier jetzt über das zu bezahlende addon "Reiter von Rohan" oder hab ich mich beim Lesen der Überschrift vertan?



Du hast von einer Tür in moria geredet, die angeblich 'was mit Stufe 80 hat. Mir ist davon nichts bekannt.
Ich kann aber auf jeden fall sagen, dass kein bezahl-Addon von HdRO "Besucht die Minen von Moria *noch mal*!" haben wird. Und ich gehe davon aus, dass auch dir bewusst ist, dass die Entwickler sowas nicht machen würden. Daher habe ich "Erweiterung" in deinem ersten Post als "Buch-Update" gedeutet. Und der Post hat sehr deutlich gesagt, dass du von einer "erweiterung" ausgehst, die in Moria etwas hinzufügt und das Stufenmaximum anhebt. Was ich in meiner Antwort darauf verneint habe.

Reden wir hier jetzt also über Reiter von Rohan oder hab ich mich in der Überschrift vertan?

Wir können aber natürlich auch gerne behaupten, dass das nächste (bzw. übernächste) bezahl-addon die Stufe anhebt und neue Inhalte in Moria freischaltet.


----------



## mr_jones (21. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Du hast von einer Tür in moria geredet, die angeblich 'was mit Stufe 80 hat. Mir ist davon nichts bekannt.
> Ich kann aber auf jeden fall sagen, dass kein bezahl-Addon von HdRO "Besucht die Minen von Moria *noch mal*!" haben wird. Und ich gehe davon aus, dass auch dir bewusst ist, dass die Entwickler sowas nicht machen würden. Daher habe ich "Erweiterung" in deinem ersten Post als "Buch-Update" gedeutet. Und der Post hat sehr deutlich gesagt, dass du von einer "erweiterung" ausgehst, die in Moria etwas hinzufügt und das Stufenmaximum anhebt. Was ich in meiner Antwort darauf verneint habe.
> 
> Reden wir hier jetzt also über Reiter von Rohan oder hab ich mich in der Überschrift vertan?
> ...



Von diesen Türen kenne ich  im Wasserwerk mind. eine. Was da dran ist weiss niemand so genau, vermutlich nicht mal die Entwickler selbst ;-).

Der Thread ist zum Thema "Reiter von Rohan". Die Domain ridersforohan.com ist schon seit 2006 konnektiert. siehe dazu:

http://www.dnstools.com/?count=1&looku...m&submit=Go!

Ich bezwefle stark, das diese Info irgendeinen Werrt bezüglich der kommenden Updates hat. Vermutlich hat man das damals einfach mal auf Verdacht gemacht bzw. um im Falle eines Falles kein Geld an irgendeinen Domainabzocker zahlen zu müssen.


----------



## Squizzel (21. April 2009)

Hänge ich mich weit aus dem Fenster, wenn ich die Garantie geben, dass irgendwann alle Orte von Mittelerde in das Spiel implementiert werden? Wann ist doch letztendlich egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja... eigentlich nicht... erst das Ende Mordors zu erleben bevor ich Rohan besuche wäre schon ziemlich gaga.


----------



## Dwarim (21. April 2009)

Zum Thema Stufen-Anhebung:

Ich persönlich fände auch ein AddOn cool, indem es *keine* weiteren Stufen zu erkämpfen gilt.
Denn irgendwann mit einem Stufe 120 (oder sogar höher) Charakter nach Mordor zu ziehen, finde ich ein wenig naja... "unepisch".

Ich habe kein Problem damit, mal ein AddOn durchzuspielen, *ohne* weitere Level zu erklimmen, solange der Spielspaß der selbe ist, jedoch denke ich, dass man vielmehr Kunden mit dem Spruch "Erforschen sie die neuen Gebiete Rohans (Beispiel) und kämpfen sie sich bis Stufe 70 (Beispiel)" anlocken kann und auch eine Mehrzahl der Abonnementen anspricht.


Soweit meine Meinung dazu.

MfG
Dwarim


----------



## Vetaro (21. April 2009)

Es ist durchaus denkbar, dass nicht-Leveling-Fortschritte ermöglicht werden. Aber es wird auf jeden fall fortschritte geben.

Der Sinn eines Levelsystems ist es ja, zu verhindern, dass ein Spieler einfach durch das ganze Spiel rennt, die Gegenden 1 bis 9 ignoriert, gegend 10 bezwingt, "fertig!" ruft und wieder weggeht.

Ob man jetzt aber Level dazugewinnt, eine Waffe verstärkt oder irgend etwas anderes bearbeitet, bis man weiter darf - es ist letztendlich nur ein Weg, einen am Durchrennen zu hindern. die "irgendetwas anderes"-option klingt allerdings sehr verlockend. Dazu ein paar Gedanken:

Diese hier gibt's schon
* Instanzen-Cluster: Man muss die Instanzen A und B geschafft haben, um Instanz C zu betreten (durch ausrüstung, gefundene Items (Schlüssel) oder Quests)
* Rufbedingungen: Man muss genügend Ruf bei einer Fraktion haben, um weitergehen zu können. In der Idealen form gäbe es dabei keine wiederholbaren aufgaben, sondern genau so viele Quests (oder vielleicht eine handvoll mehr) wie nötig sind, um vollen Ruf zu erhalten.

Und diese hier ist mir gerade eingefallen:
_Fortschritt_ statt Ruf. Stellen wir uns vor, man kommt in einem kleinen Zeltlager an. Es soll die Basis für das Vorrücken gegen die Gegner sein. Mit jeder Quest (Holz sammeln, beim Aufbau helfen, wasweißich) wird etwas Fortschritt bewirkt. Somit hilft man bedeutend mit, diese Basis zu bauen, kann ihr beim Wachsen zusehen - und sobald man damit fertig ist, kann man vorrücken, und die Aufgaben und Aktivitäten in der nächsten Gegend funktionieren ähnlich. Hierbei handelt es sich nicht um Welt-Events sondern persönlichen Fortschritt.

_Fortschritt_ wäre eigentlich nur Leveling in disguise - aber es könnte ganz andere Formen annehmen. Die Umwelt verbessern anstatt sich selbst.
 Dieses Spezielle Beispiel benötigt viel Phasing, wie WoW es aktuell vormacht - und meiner Meinung nach ist das eine der ganz ganz wichtigen Entwicklungen, die im Spiel nötig sind und anstehen. Technisch möglich ist es auch in HdRO schon lange.


----------



## Tetlin (21. April 2009)

Gleichmal eine entwarnung wegen denn Stufe 80 Türen keine angst es wird zwar irgendwan noch eine erhöhung des Level limits geben das jedoch nur mit bezahl AddOn mit Großerwarscheinlichkeit.

Was die Türen nun angeht bezieht sich eher auf einen umstand des etwas drunter und drüber gegangenen Buch 7 das ja eigentlich Buch 6.5 ist und Buch 8 das ja ansich Buch 7 sein sollte.

Im Klartext die Türen für die neuen 3er und 6er Instanzen und der 12er Raid sind schon im Spiel doch vorerst noch mit diesem level limit gespeer,t da einfach noch nicht der Content freigegeben ist. sollten wir irgendwann einmal lvl 100 Characktere haben würden die Entwickler halt lvl 120 Türen da hinsetzen bis sie freigegeben sind.

PS. Die Türen sind erst mit buch 7 anwählbar vorher sind sie Static gewesen.


----------



## grunzhart (21. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Du hast von einer Tür in moria geredet, die angeblich 'was mit Stufe 80 hat. Mir ist davon nichts bekannt.
> Ich kann aber auf jeden fall sagen, dass kein bezahl-Addon von HdRO "Besucht die Minen von Moria *noch mal*!" haben wird. Und ich gehe davon aus, dass auch dir bewusst ist, dass die Entwickler sowas nicht machen würden. Daher habe ich "Erweiterung" in deinem ersten Post als "Buch-Update" gedeutet. Und der Post hat sehr deutlich gesagt, dass du von einer "erweiterung" ausgehst, die in Moria etwas hinzufügt und das Stufenmaximum anhebt. Was ich in meiner Antwort darauf verneint habe.
> 
> Reden wir hier jetzt also über Reiter von Rohan oder hab ich mich in der Überschrift vertan?
> ...



Lies den Post noch ein paar Mal durch. Da steht ausdrücklich drin, dass ich als Möglichkeit in den Raum stelle, dass alte Inhalte erweitert werden, wenn das addon kommt. Und nicht (!!!!!) dass Stufensteigerungen als Teil von kostenlosen Erweiterungen kommen.
ich mach das für Dich noch einmal glasklar:
Ziemlich sicher scheint aber auch geplant, das Stufenmaximum weiter anzuheben.(also offensichtlicher Bezug zu RoR)
Ich bin aber gespannt, ob *hierfür* Erweiterungen z.B. in Moria geplant sind
An der Tür links von Fil Gashan steht ja schonmal *vorsorglich* was von Mindeststufe 80.
Ich kann mir sehr wohl vorstellen, dass die Entwickler die Spieler auch wieder nach Moria zurückführen und dort z.B. eine Instanz bestreiten lassen.
Dies wäre in der Spielpolitik von Turbine kein echtes Novum.


----------



## Cyberflips (22. April 2009)

Ich glaube ebenfalls nicht, daß der Düsterwald das Hauptthema des Nächsten (oder irgendeinem) Bezahl-Addon werden wird. Vielleicht als Bestandteil ja, aber nicht als Main.
Bei Rohan bin ich mir da auch noch nicht ganz klar. Was ich mir vorstellen könnte, was hier ja auch schon mehrfach gesagt wurde, daß der Düsterwald beispielsweise als Thema einer kostenlosen Bucherweiterung auf dem Weg der Gefährten in den Süden veröffentlicht wird.

Zum nächsten Bezahl-Addon, dessen offizzielle Ankündigung ich natürlich auch schon sehnsüchtig erwarte, könnte ich mir denken, daß es im Titel "Rohan" trägt, aber neben dem Land der Pferdeherren (vielleicht auch mit Helms Klamm) auch Isengart beinhaltet. Ich hoffe jedenfalls auch auf viele spielrelevante Neuerungen bei Pferden und den Berufen. Neue Klassen sind mir gar nicht so wichtig. Endlich schnellere Pferde, mit einer zusätzlichen zeitlimitierten Galoppstufe vielleicht, würde mich schon ziemlich glücklich machen ...glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (22. April 2009)

Soweit ich weiß ist Düsterwald in der HdR Stroy schon sehr wichtig, man müsste ja nicht unbedingt nur den Wald bringen, sondern auch die umliegenden Orte wie Thalland, der einsame Berg und so weiter. Die HdRO Lizens ist ja mindestens bis 2014, mit Rohan, Gondor und Mordor kriegt man aber die Zeit nicht um, und wenn die Lizens noch verlängert wird erst recht nicht.


----------



## Huds (22. April 2009)

simion schrieb:


> Rohan ist NICHT die nächste Erweiterung! Die nächste Erweiterung ist Düsterwald! In einer Interwiev sagte ein Entwickler:
> _buffed.de: Der Plan für die nächsten Erweiterungen steht laut Eurer Aussage bereits. Werden Spieler auch Ereignisse abseits der Filme und Bücher erleben können?
> 
> Aaron Campbell: Ich kann guten Gewissens sagen, dass wir vom direkten Weg der Gemeinschaft des Rings abweichen werden. Wir genießen es, unbetretene Pfade zu beschreiten. Wir wollen Euch eben als Held zum Teil von Mittelerde werden lassen. Ihr unterstützt und verteidigt dabei die Ringgemeinschaft, und folgt ihnen auf Umwegen. In Buch 7 gibt es übrigens einige Hinweise darauf, wohin Euch der Weg als nächstes führt._
> ...



Wir reden hier vom nächsten Addon und du redest vom nächsten Buch bzw Contentpatch. Wenn in Buch 7 vom Düsterwald die rede ist wird eventuell Buch 8 dort spielen aber dann kann es ja nicht mehr das nächste Addon sein. 

gruss


----------



## Dwarim (22. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Und diese hier ist mir gerade eingefallen:
> _Fortschritt_ statt Ruf. Stellen wir uns vor, man kommt in einem kleinen Zeltlager an. Es soll die Basis für das Vorrücken gegen die Gegner sein. Mit jeder Quest (Holz sammeln, beim Aufbau helfen, wasweißich) wird etwas Fortschritt bewirkt. Somit hilft man bedeutend mit, diese Basis zu bauen, kann ihr beim Wachsen zusehen - und sobald man damit fertig ist, kann man vorrücken, und die Aufgaben und Aktivitäten in der nächsten Gegend funktionieren ähnlich. Hierbei handelt es sich nicht um Welt-Events sondern persönlichen Fortschritt.



Sowas ähnliches wie die Sonnenbrunnen Insel in WoW meinst du? (Sorry für den WoW Vergleich)
Fänd ich aber auch in Ordnung sowas, würde mich auch damit zufrieden geben irgendwas erreichen zu müssen, bevor ich weiter kann, solange es nicht IMMER Level sind, denn das wird mit der Zeit wie ich bereits erwähnte "unepisch".


----------



## Gocu (22. April 2009)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches wie die Sonnenbrunnen Insel in WoW meinst du? (Sorry für den WoW Vergleich)
> Fänd ich aber auch in Ordnung sowas, würde mich auch damit zufrieden geben irgendwas erreichen zu müssen, bevor ich weiter kann, solange es nicht IMMER Level sind, denn das wird mit der Zeit wie ich bereits erwähnte "unepisch".



Da stimme ich dir zu, auf einem hohen level hat man auch keine Lust mehr einen Twink zu machen und Anfänger werden sofort abgeschreckt. Und ja er meint soetwas wie das Sonnenbrunnen Plateau in WoW, nur halt für jeden Charakter einzeln und nicht Serverweit


----------



## grunzhart (25. April 2009)

In den amerikanischen Foren wurde ein Ausblick gegeben, was 2009 noch anstehen könnte.

http://forums.lotro.com/showthread.php?p=3637200#post3637200



> Planned for Book 8
> 
> Coming in June
> New party based instances
> ...


----------



## Vetaro (25. April 2009)

"Expansion" ist natürlich ein fieser begriff. Wir alle kennen das "Expansion Set".

Mir stellt sich die Frage, ob alles was unter "rest of 2009 plans" _eines_ ist, oder eine Sammlung. Stellt euch vor, nur 1 Jahr nach Moria käme "Herr der Ringe Online: Der Herr von Dol Guldur" oder sowas raus. Die Vorstellung klingt freaky. Das würde auch dazu passen, dass die Maximalstufe angehoben werden sollte.

Es könnte aber auch sein, dass sie innerhalb von 2009 vorhaben, die Welt zu vergrößern, also "expandieren", was mit Buch 8 anscheinend nicht passieren wird. Und zwar in Richtung Süd-Düsterwald und Dol Guldur. Ohne ein "Expansion Set", das man im Laden kaufen müsste. In dem fall würden sie meine Behauptung, dass die Maximalstufe nur mit einem "Expansion Set" angehoben würde, umwerfen.

Es gibt einige gute Gründe, warum man davon ausgehen kann, dass eine Erhöhung des Maximallevels (typischerweise um 10 stufen, denn um 2 stufen _lohnt_ sich ja kaum) nicht mit einem Buch eingeführt wird. z.B. dass man ne Menge Gebiet und Quests braucht - Moria-Ausmaße eben - und das nicht alles in einem Buch reingepflanzt werden kann. Und dass sich Level 65 als Maximalstufe irgendwie komisch anfühlen würde (es klingt wie ein blödes argument, aber das hat viel einfluss).

_Und_ es könnte auch heissen: Wir wollen in Buch 9 nach Dol Guldur. Ausserdem haben wir immernoch vor, die Erweiterung dieses Jahr rauszuhauen. Da kommt dann natürlich 'n erhöhtes Maxlevel hinzu.



"Skirmish" heisst übrigens "Gefecht" und "Geplänkel". Wenn es nicht bereits Monsterplay gäbe, würde ich sagen: Ich glaube sie haben vor, Monsterplay einzubauen.
Es klingt ein wenig nach kleinen Schlachten auf begrenztem Gebiet. Irgendwie Arena-Mäßig, oder so wie die neuen Instanzen aus Angmar und die Verteidigung von Lothlorien. Aber dann würden sie's ja nicht "new" nennen.
 Anders ausgedrückt: "Skirmish" sagt uns als Wort erstmal überhaupt nichts und alleine aufgrund des Wortes kann man keinen blassen Schimmer kriegen, worum es geht.

EDIT: 





> A major game mechanic being introduced later this year will be known as Skirmishes. This name may change, Steefel points out, but it's their working title throughout production. They're described as dynamic instances that are aware of the party's size, and they respond accordingly, in relation to how big or small the party is. They are also repeatable, and will have multiple objectives that will give you enough incentive to do them multiple times with different sized groups. "It's the natural evolution from the focus on small party dynamic instanced experiences, and it takes it to a whole new level," Steefel says. Plus, we were teased with a bit of exciting information regarding customizable soldiers that you can train and bring into these skirmishes. Unfortunately, that's all we got on that.


(Noch ne Quelle)


----------



## Cyberflips (25. April 2009)

so damit wäre das erste ja jetzt geklärt:  Düsterwald wird mit dem nächsten Content-Patch im Juni kommen. 
Über das nächste (kostenpflichtige Addon oder Rohan ist immer noch nichts angekündigt...da geht bestimmt demnächst noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fest steht wohl noch, daß bis (zum) Ende des Jahres die Maxstufe erhöht werden soll. Das läßt jedenfalls auf ein Addon in der Mache hoffen. Wer weiß, oder vielleicht bekommen wir zu Weihnachten ausnahmsweise einen größeren Contentpatch in halber Addon-Stärke oder so als X-Mas Geschenk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klingt auf jeden Fall nach viel vor und spass bringen will    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (3. Mai 2009)

Also kurze und knackige Skirmish-Kämpfe im PvMP wären wirklich grandios, besonders für Spieler die schnell einen kleinen Kampf wagen wollen und nicht genug Zeit/Ausdauer für lange Schlachtzüge in den Etten mitbringen. Meine Befürchtung wäre nur, dass dann die Etten wie leergefegt wären. 

Aber für ein neues, großes PvMP-Gebiet wäre auch mal wieder Zeit, nach 2 Jahren sind die Etten nun doch schon ein wenig Routine.


----------



## Vetaro (3. Mai 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Also kurze und knackige Skirmish-Kämpfe im PvMP wären wirklich grandios, besonders für Spieler die schnell einen kleinen Kampf wagen wollen und nicht genug Zeit/Ausdauer für lange Schlachtzüge in den Etten mitbringen. Meine Befürchtung wäre nur, dass dann die Etten wie leergefegt wären.
> 
> Aber für ein neues, großes PvMP-Gebiet wäre auch mal wieder Zeit, nach 2 Jahren sind die Etten nun doch schon ein wenig Routine.



Von PvMP war nirgendwo in der offiziellen beschreibung die Rede. So entstehen Gerüchte.


----------



## Cyberflips (4. Mai 2009)

und es wäre auch schön, wenn wir von sowas verschont bleiben würden. 

Es ist genau so gut wie es ist, weil es so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvV (5. Mai 2009)

Das Skirmish-System soll flexible Instanzen beinhalten, die sich je nach Größe der Gruppe anpassen.


----------



## Vetaro (5. Mai 2009)

Das ist sehr schön. Immer nett was neues zu hören.


----------



## Memmnarch (5. Mai 2009)

Ich kann nur sagen das http://www.visionsofthering.com/expac_timeline.shtml bis jetzt immer gestimmt hat. Turbine hat allerdings Moria aufgrund Zeitdruck gekürzt veröffentlicht und den Rest per Buch 7 nachgeliefert.


----------



## simion (5. Mai 2009)

Ich würde mich auch über die Erweiterung Düsterwald mehr freuen als über Rohan, vorrausgesetzt es kommt auch Thal, der Einsame Berg und was da noch in der Nähe liegt. Besonders cool wäre es, wenn man die Schlacht der 5 Heere nachspielen könnte (Sitzungsspiel)


----------



## Gocu (5. Mai 2009)

Memmnarch schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen das http://www.visionsofthering.com/expac_timeline.shtml bis jetzt immer gestimmt hat. Turbine hat allerdings Moria aufgrund Zeitdruck gekürzt veröffentlicht und den Rest per Buch 7 nachgeliefert.



Ich kannte die Seite nicht von Anfang an, also weiß ich auch nicht ob sie nicht einfach verändert wurde als etwas angekündigt oder gepatcht wurde. Aber vielleicht stimmt es auch, wie gesagt ich kann es nicht wissen. Trotzdem stimmt die Karte nicht ganz, da steht es gibt auch ein Moria PvMP Gebiet, was ja nicht stimmt.


----------



## DunklerRaecher (5. Mai 2009)

Memmnarch schrieb:


> Turbine hat allerdings Moria aufgrund Zeitdruck gekürzt veröffentlicht und den Rest per Buch 7 nachgeliefert.



*... was meines Erachtens aus diversen Gründen das Dümmste war, was man machen konnte.*

So kam Moria fast auf den Tag genau zeitgleich mit WoW-Lich King und Warhammer Online. 
Nachdem Turbine / Codemasters wohl noch nie sehr viel von gutem Marketing gehört haben
endete die ganze Aktion dahingehend, das der Launch von Moria ausserhalb der HdRO Community
ziemlich unterging.

Es wäre viel besser gewesen, man hätte sich noch bis Januar/Februar 2009 Zeit gelassen und
dann ein FERTIGES Moria rausgebracht. Man hätte automatisch mehr Aufmerksamkeit und
viele WoW / WAR - Spieler die bereits wieder gelangweilt sind oder was neues sehen wollen,
wären umgestiegen. 

Man hat am AoC-Release gesehen, was es wert ist, zeitlich weit entfernt von
anderen MMOs zu releasen. Das das Spiel nur (damals) bis LvL 20 schön war, wusste man noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf jeden Fall hat Turbine / Codemasters hier sehr viel Potential verspielt. Man merkt auch deutlich,
dass sie langsamer werden was Updates etc. angeht. So wurde eigentlich ein grösseres UI Update im Dev-Chat
im ersten Patch nach Moria (eigentlich B7) angekündigt. Kam leider nicht, ich warte immer noch eine
vernünftige Skalierbarkeit der Icons / Leisten. Momentan werden diese einfach von kleinen Vorlagen
hochskaliert was gelinde gesagt bescheiden aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (5. Mai 2009)

Die visionsofthering-karte ist stark editiert. In einer frühen Fassung waren noch drei andere Gebiete vor Moria geplant die nie erwähnt wurden und nur von den spielern für wahrscheinlich gehalten wurden. Dass sie heutzutage die richtigen Entwicklungen die bereits eingetreten sind _vorraussagt_ ist keine Überraschung, schliesslich sind es keine. Der Seite kann man genauso viel trauen wie sie es behauptet: Sie benutzen gesunden menschenverstand und kommen nicht mit utopischen und absolut sinnlosen ideen wie viele user, aber sie wissen auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Gocu (5. Mai 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Die visionsofthering-karte ist stark editiert. In einer frühen Fassung waren noch drei andere Gebiete vor Moria geplant die nie erwähnt wurden und nur von den spielern für wahrscheinlich gehalten wurden. Dass sie heutzutage die richtigen Entwicklungen die bereits eingetreten sind _vorraussagt_ ist keine Überraschung, schliesslich sind es keine. Der Seite kann man genauso viel trauen wie sie es behauptet: Sie benutzen gesunden menschenverstand und kommen nicht mit utopischen und absolut sinnlosen ideen wie viele user, aber sie wissen auch nicht mehr.



Genau wie ich es mir gedacht habe. So eine Seite ist ganz nett wenn man sehen will was schon reingepatcht wurde, aber für die Zukunft kann sich meiner Meinung nach jeder selbst Gedanken machen was kommt. Genau wie die Betreiber der Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2009)

cbuffed76 schrieb:


> hi und guten morgen allerseits!
> 
> hoffe ich poste hier nun nix doppelt, aber die GameStar hat am Freitag schon angekündigt, dass:



Da gabs sogar ne News zu, schon lange her.

Naja, ich denke mal nciht das es nach düsterwald geht, aber vorher noch ein paar bücher.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Mai 2009)

DunklerRaecher schrieb:


> vernünftige Skalierbarkeit der Icons / Leisten. Momentan werden diese einfach von kleinen Vorlagen
> hochskaliert was gelinde gesagt bescheiden aussieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oja, und ich hatte schon die befürchtung die sind nur bei mir so klein ausgefallen.


----------



## Vetaro (5. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Da gabs sogar ne News zu, schon lange her.
> 
> Naja, ich denke mal nciht das es nach düsterwald geht, aber vorher noch ein paar bücher.



Tipp: Wenn man mehr liesst als den ersten Post hat man mehr vom Leben.


----------

